# Trialt jemand in Rostock?



## Fars (29. April 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ich fahre immer alleine, hab alles alleine gelernt... Fährt jemand Trial in Rostock? Lasst uns ZUSAMMENTRIALEN!  Also, wer Lust hat, sich sofort hier melden!

p.s.
2 moders: löscht bitte dieses Thema nicht...


----------



## konrad (29. April 2004)

ich und crazymonkey fahren evtl. dieses wochenende eine runde in rostock-genaueres gibts morgen-schreib mir mal ne PM mit ner nummer wo man dich erreichen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (30. April 2004)

ich komme aus waren , fals dir das was sagt ,
wenn du bock hast kann man sich ja mal treffen


----------



## konrad (30. April 2004)

also wir fahren morgen früh nach rostock/ warnemünde und werden da ein bissl an der hafenmole und vielleicht später in der stadt trialn-da sich jetzt auch keiner gemeldet hat,fährt man sich vielleicht übern weg!

@billi:meinst mich?jo,wir könne uns mal treffen-is ja allgemein im norden hier nich so viel los...einfach mal melden,wenn du in der nähe bist,oder ich sag bescheid,wenn sich was ergibt!


----------



## aramis (1. Mai 2004)

Joa, also bei mir ist es dieses WE schlecht, um hoch bis nach Thule zu kutschen.


----------



## Fars (1. Mai 2004)

Leider ist mein Fahrrad jetzt nicht ganz in Ordnung, paar Dinge muss ich noch reparieren, aber am Montag muss ich schon fertig sein. Aber trotzdem DANKE!!! Ich will eigentlich paar Leute aus Rostock kennen lernen und ziemlich oft zusammentrialen! Eine einmalige Fahrt finde ich auch kool!
Danke, Leute!

p.s.
wer Lust am nächsten Wochenende hat, hier ist mein ICQ-Nummer: 323608222


----------



## billi (1. Mai 2004)

in neubrandenburg giebts auch noch welche , hab ich heut getroffen
und wilko brandt treibt sich auch irgendwo in neubrandenburg rum   

wenn ich meine ck gerichtet habe , habe ich eigentlich bis september immer zeit


----------



## Fars (1. Mai 2004)

2 billi: Ich hab dich schon in meine ICQKONTAKTLISTE hinzugefügt, also, wenn du Zeit hast, scheib mir einfach was!


----------



## crazymonkey (2. Mai 2004)

@billi: Hast du eigentlich konkrete Informationen zur Meck-Pomm Meisterschaft im Trial? Im Internet habe ich nichts gefunden. 

Gibts in Waren eigentlich gute Orte an denen man vernünftig fahren kann?? (Natur + Zitti?)   

Danke!

@Aramis: In Warnemünde wars ziemlich kuhl, hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht. Aber die Berliner (incl. mir) werden ja noch nach warnemünde, und da bist du dabei!


----------



## billi (2. Mai 2004)

in mecklenburg giebts keine trial wettbewerbe


----------



## crazymonkey (3. Mai 2004)

@Billi: Das glaube ich aber nicht. Hier und da gibt es sogar Motoradtrial Vereine und auch Meisterschaften. Ich kenne sogar jemanden der in Meck pomm Motoradtrial fährt und auch von Meisterschaften auf Landesebene erzählt hat. Also...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (3. Mai 2004)

ich habe letztes jahr bei dem ersten und bisher letzten biketrial wettbewerb teilgenommen , der wurde von wilko brandt organisiert und der meinte das es der erste war , kannst mir also glauben


----------



## crazymonkey (4. Mai 2004)

Nagut!


----------



## billi (4. Mai 2004)

tjo , schade eigentlich , weil giebt ja doch einige die hier trialen


----------



## atomic66 (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

mache Anfang Juni in Nienhagen 2 Wochen Urlaub. Wenn jemand von Euch Lust und Zeit hat, können wir ja mal zusammen los ziehen ?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Fars (12. Mai 2004)

atomic66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mache Anfang Juni in Nienhagen 2 Wochen Urlaub. Wenn jemand von Euch Lust und Zeit hat, können wir ja mal zusammen los ziehen ?
> 
> ...



Jo, können wir machen!

Meine ICQ-Nummer: 323608222


----------



## billi (12. Mai 2004)

meine ck dürfte auch bald wiederkommen , dann bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fars (12. Mai 2004)

ROSTOCK ROCKT!!!
Aber ich hab jetzt hammer viel Probleme mit dem Rad: Freilauf festziehen WIE???, Steuersatz knackt, und ist was mit Tretlager los     Aber bis Juni soll ich schaffen alles zu reparieren!

2Billi:
Hab gemessen, Bunny Hop auf zwei Räder 75 cm, ich kann noch höher


----------



## crazymonkey (12. Mai 2004)

das knacken vom steuersatz kriegst du weg indem du die lagerschalen mit loc-tide schraubensicherung (  ) wieder einsetzt, musst aber am besten abends machen damit der lack aushärten kann. Ich hatte das problem auch damit behoben.


----------



## Fars (12. Mai 2004)

crazymonkey schrieb:
			
		

> das knacken vom steuersatz kriegst du weg indem du die lagerschalen mit loc-tide schraubensicherung (  ) wieder einsetzt, musst aber am besten abends machen damit der lack aushärten kann. Ich hatte das problem auch damit behoben.


Danke, probiere es mal aus! Aber es ist irgendwie interessant, ich hab Steuersatzschalen mit Fett(sepz. für Bikes) einzugeschmiert... Vielleicht sollte ich nicht...


----------



## crazymonkey (12. Mai 2004)

Fett bewirkt natürlich das Gegenteil, dass es sich bewegen kann. Loctite ist eigentlich ganz   . Ein lautes knackendes Rad ist einfach nur schei§§e. Also viel Glück Fars.


----------



## konrad (13. Mai 2004)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, probiere es mal aus! Aber es ist irgendwie interessant, ich hab Steuersatzschalen mit Fett(sepz. für Bikes) einzugeschmiert... Vielleicht sollte ich nicht...



bitte beachte,dass du das loctite nich auf die konusflächen des steuersatzlagers schmierst-nur außen,an die schale,wo der steuersatz in den rahmen eingeschlagen ist....


----------



## Fars (14. Mai 2004)

Danke Leute, aber es ist irgendwie wieder gut  ...
Wo kann man  Loctite kaufen? Das ist ein Schraubenstopper, richtig? Ich brauche ihn für den Freilauf

p.s.
Hab ein neues Thema aufgemacht, DER NEUE RUSSISCHE RAHMEN KOT, was übersetzt heißt der Kater! Er ist n Hammer, sieht fast wie Level boss Und Pure aus!


----------



## Levelboss 1065 (19. Mai 2004)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe letztes jahr bei dem ersten und bisher letzten biketrial wettbewerb teilgenommen , der wurde von wilko brandt organisiert und der meinte das es der erste war , kannst mir also glauben


und du kennst wilko oda wat? sehr interessant... ich komm nämlich aus Neubrandenburg und is klar das ich wilko uch kenn... allerdings kenn ich uch noch andere trialer von hier... is ja wohl klar oda... naja falls mal wer lust hat mit uns allen zu fahren, der meldet sich bei mir:

mail: [email protected]
Homepage: www.nb-biketrial.de (leider noch lange nicht komplett)

MfG
Levelboss 1065


----------



## billi (19. Mai 2004)

naja "kennen" 
warst du letztes jahr auch in alt rehse dabei ? vieleicht "kennen" wir uns ja auch


----------



## Levelboss 1065 (25. Mai 2004)

wieso letztes jahr... ich weiß jezze wer du bist! du warst doch dies jahr in alt rehse... wo wilko in melsungen war! da hatte ich dir noch meine emailaddy gegeben... weil du ma nach neubrandenburg komm wollst, mit uns fahrn! ich war mit meinem felt dual 1 in alt rehse... kannsde dich noch erinnern?


----------



## konrad (25. Mai 2004)

mag nich mal jemand nach schwerin komme?  

ich kann och schon 4 paletten mit dem rockring klären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (25. Mai 2004)

hehe


----------



## konrad (25. Mai 2004)

ne,aber sacht mal jungs-vielleicht komm crazymonkey und ich zu pfingsten-also am wochenende mal wieder nach rostock/warnemünde!hääte da jemand von euch zeit und lust?


----------



## Fars (25. Mai 2004)

Ich schon!!! Wenn das Wetter gut sein wird... dann können wir dort rumtrialen, aber kennt einer von euch dort aus? Ich kenne keine gute Plätze für s Trialen! Sogar in der ganzen Stadt nicht...


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (25. Mai 2004)

Hmm naja Bänke und courps gibts ja in warnemünde genung, weiß ja nich was ihr drauf habt und doch auch kein Trialer von daher...wollt eigentlich fragen ob ihr wisst ob es in Rostock 20" Trialer gibt,irgendwie sterben die Trialer in Rostock aus :/


----------



## konrad (25. Mai 2004)

ich hatte eher an die hafenmole in warnemünde gedacht-die fetten steine und so...und in der rostocker city gibts ja auch ein bis zwei plätze...


----------



## Levelboss 1065 (26. Mai 2004)

Kommt doch nach Neubrandenburg... is nur ne gute stunde mit auto von rostock entfernt! Hier gibts genügend Plätze zum trialen... Zudem ham wa ja uch den elitefahrer wilko hier   
und wenn wir alle versammelt sind... dann ergebn wir etwa 10 leute... allein wir aus neubrandenburg...  wenn ihr dann noch kommen würdet wärn wa schon ne halbe trialcrew


----------



## Fars (26. Mai 2004)

Ich hab paar leute mit 20' gesehen, aber nur aus straßenbahn...   Hab noch paar leute, die dual slalom fahren gefragt, ob sie wissen, wo die trialer fahren, UND WAS HABEN SIE MIR GESAGT? In der stadt! Fahr einfach dort mal hin, sie sind überall... na ja, wieso siehe ich sie jeden tag nicht?    Schlussfplgerung: Vertraut niemals den Dual Slalomern!


----------



## crazymonkey (26. Mai 2004)

die sind sowieso ziemlich ominös!!  

Ich habe bei den vielen malen die ich in HRO war selten (sehr) trialer getroffen.

PS: vielleicht komme ich mit dem konrad mal nach rostock an diesem wochenende, mal schauen was der konrad dazu sagt!!


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (27. Mai 2004)

Fars denn sollte man generell hier nicht vertrauen   hmm alle die die ich Kante ham aufgehört und ich hör auch imme rnur das es keine mehr gibt :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (28. Mai 2004)

so,könn wir mal nen termin fürs WE machen-trial-technisch?wann habt ihr(fars,napalm kurty)zeit?macht mal nen ansage!


----------



## Fars (28. Mai 2004)

Am Samstag bin ich frei! An anderen Tagen muss ich ins Fitnessstudio...     Und Trial und FS sind leider unkombinierbar   
Also dann


----------



## Fars (28. Mai 2004)

HALLOOOO...
das Wochenende ist morgen!!! Also am Sonntag kann ich auch... Sagt an!


----------



## atomic66 (1. Juli 2004)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, können wir machen!
> 
> Meine ICQ-Nummer: 323608222




Reise am kommenden Samstag an !!!

Gruß
Ben


----------



## *George* (6. Juli 2004)

Ich wohne in Stralsund und werde in meinem Urlaub bestimmt auch mal öfters nach Rostock! Wäre krass wenn wir mal was klar machen könnten.

gruß George


----------



## thomas-trial (7. April 2005)

moin,
es kommt zwar etwas spät, da ich mich grad erst hier angemeldet habe, aber ich triale in Rostock. Ich bin einer von vielleicht fünf Leuten die in Rostock trialen. Dies wird garantiert eine super böser Sommer, d.h. meldet euch bei mir: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (7. April 2005)

moinsen kollegas

ich hab vor demnächst wieder mitm trial anzufangen...nur ma so zur info


----------



## Fars (7. April 2005)

Cool, dann können wir am freitag oder am samstag oder vielleicht auch am sonntag trialen!! Wie siehts bei auch aus? Ich hab mir noch nichts geplant, also sagt an!


----------



## wodka o (10. August 2005)

*ausgrab*

Bin ab dem 15.8. für eine Woche in Nienhagen. Würde gerne nach Rostock oder Warnemünde kommen um mit euch da Oben ein bissl abzugehen.
Wer hat Zeit und ist noch aktiv?


----------



## roborider (10. August 2005)

Ich bin zurzeit auch in Rostock...nur leider ohne Bike

@Fars: Hast du ein Rot/silbernes Monty? Wenn ja hab ich dich schonmal gesehn...


----------



## suchtmatte91 (5. September 2013)

moin. ich bin heute, morgen und sonnabend in hro. jemand bock auf trialen?
also vom 05.09.13 - 07.09.2013.

würde mich riesig freuen.

mfg der maddin


----------

